# Reels for Big Catfish



## LeeWoolery

This is the best reel I have purchased for big catfish:

Shimano Calcutta 700b: Holds 280 yards of 80# Power Pro with a great drag and heavy-duty enough for casting mega-lures for muskies and stripers. 

I have a 23 year old , made in Sweden, Abu Garcia 7000C that I still use and a 7000 Pro Rocket I picked up last year but they aren't near as smooth as the Shimano...but at twice the price, that's what you'd expect.

I have the Calcutta 700 on a Tackle Industries Magnum XXH one-piece, 9 foot graphite muskie rod rated for 80-150# test and lures from 8-36 oz.

I can toss a 2 pound sucker with 4 oz. of weight with no problem since it has a medium fast action tip.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=68479&stc=1&d=1357836740

I'll share some new catfish tackle I picked up from a dealer who imports European catfish and carp tackle in another post once I get them photographed.

All the best,

Lee Woolery
Speedshotphoto
www.speedshotphoto.com


----------



## katfish

Lee
I rarely say this but you may be overgunned for Ohio catfish.
That is a beautiful rig and I am sure it was expensive.

I caution people that they should not attempt to overpower
flathead. These fish rip hooks out or break 250 pound limblines.
Line capacity is necessary but well maintained line, hooks, and drag
combined to wear a big fish out is much preferred to brute force.

Hope those rigs bring you many trophy cats.


----------



## LeeWoolery

Robby:

Thanks for the suggestions...

I just let the rod and reel do the fighting for me by setting the drag just tight enough...never cranked all the way down.

While fishing for bait on my ultra-light, I've hooked into some good size channel cats or carp...by accident...and use the same approach.

All the best,

Lee Woolery
Speedshot


----------



## mo65

I was surprised to see you're using braid for big flats.(I'm assuming flats on a rig that size) I always liked the stretch of mono for them...adds a little cushion if they make a sudden turn or your drag decides to bind a bit at the worst possible time. Just curious...am I outdated here...are a lot of guys switching to braid for flats?:G


----------



## M.Magis

There are benefits to both braid and mono. It's usually best for a fisherman to try all types of lines and find what type work best for their style of fishing. I personally don't like super lines for most types of catfishing, but they work very well for a lot of people.


----------



## LeeWoolery

Hey Mo65:

...you aren't outdated at all...I think over half the catfisherman I know prefer monofilament over braid.

I still have rigs set up for mono...not 100 % braid as of yet...maybe 40-60.

If there are few snags, I like the braided lines 'cause you can pack a mile of line on your reel and it casts alot farther than mono of equal break strength. Even 80 pound Power Pro knicks pretty easy on a sharp rock.

But...if there are lots of rocks, concrete, timber or other debris, I go with heavy monofilament like 30 lb. Big Cat, 40-60 pound Big Game Solar or 50-60 pound Hi Seas Grand Slam Flourescent Yellow depending on the size reel.

I can use a blacklight with those flourescent lines so I can see how my bait's doing at night and know when something is about to eat them.

I do like the little stretch you get with monofilament in case of an unexpected run and the extra cushioning when using one of the XXXH power, medium fast muskie rods. I have one rod that's rated for 80-150 pound test and 8-36 ounce lures so a little line stretch isn't going to be a problem with the drag on a Shimano Calcutta 700b or Garcia 7000 big game reel.

I got snagged with 75 pound Lynch Line braid one time and when it broke loose a 4 ounce sinker came flying back at me about a hundred miles hour and would have probably killed me ( or anyone else nearby ) if it hit me in the head. Can't imagine what a 10/0 hook would do.

I think monofilament will always be there for the catfisherman.

Good luck,

Lee

p.s.

The only big catfish where I'm from are flatheads...blues are in the Ohio and at those places we don't like to mention...didn't want to use profanity on the website!


----------



## ducky152000

Like magis said they all have there time and place, I have one rig with power pro, it is my float rig. The rest is 30lb or 40lb big game depending on reel size. Mono is a two edge sword for me, the stretch of the line is a burden, while dropping baits 100 yds out, but it is a pleasure when fishing Rocky areas.


----------



## Salmonid

Pretty much been covered where the braid is worthless around any rocks and mono has durability but stretch, I use mono ( actually a Co-polymer line) Vicious Off shore in a high vis color for all my Blue/flathead and most of my channel catfishing rigs. I do have a few reels lined up with braid for a certain way we tourney fish though and in that instance, it is better then mono. I think the best thing is to use it and get some confidence in it and stick with it. Confidence is a HUGE part of succcess in this game even if your using Zebco's....

Salmonid


----------



## black swamp

I use both have had good luck with both


----------



## katfish

Lee
Many catmen are younger guys fishing on a budget.
I often tell them that a Shimano TR200 is a fine flathead
reel for the budget minded catman. It is an entry level
cost but is big enough and tough enough for trophy
flathead.

Mmagis got some while I was fishing with Charter
Specials and they are basically the same reel. Charter
Specials are lever drag while TR has a star drag.

Mike has the biggest flathead on a TR so far with a 63#.


----------



## timmyv

I usually suggest the Okuma Baitfeeder spinning reel for cat guys on a budget. I have 3 of these and have had no problems. I use the 40 size for channels. I'm sure the 50 or 65 would be great for flatties or Blues. What's great is it's the best priced reel with a clicker. 
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Okuma-ABF-40-Avenger-Baitfeeder-Spinning/dp/B000LGEYMI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360250181&sr=8-1&keywords=okuma+baitfeeder"]Amazon.com: Okuma Avenger ABF Graphite Bait Feeder Reel: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41YoPv3rpOL[/ame]


----------



## LeeWoolery

Robbie:

I agree...I have one of the Shimano Triton 200's...nice reel...simple and straight forward design and construction...I've had mine since 1989 and it looks like it's brand new. 

I don't use it that much anymore but it holds 200 yards + of 25 lb. line, is light weight and has the loudest and tightest clicker on any of the reels I own.

The original Garcia 6500 is another classic cat reel. I bought mine in 1990 and it works like brand new.

I would think that there are so many excellent used reels on the market now that a fisherman on a budget would have an easy time finding a cat reel that would last a lifetime.

I never sell any of mine...just keep adding to the collection.

New fishing tackle catches more fisherman than it does fish...me included.


----------



## LeeWoolery

Here's a 23 year old Shimano Triton 200 trolling reel:











...also...I almost forgot...this is the most important big cat reel I own... Pfleuger Supreme Ultra Light with 4 lb. XL...'cause without it, there's no bait:


----------



## DJ4wd

Nice set up for sure, I still use the same ones Ive had for years, Abu 6500, Diawia Sealine, Penn 9m, and an old Okuma classic. I'm hoping something will either take or destroy one of them , so I can replace it lol


----------



## jjshbetz11

Picked up a new setup, a Abu kalex 6000, paired with a Dawia heartland 9'6" heavy rod. The rod was surprisingly nice for the price. Tip action is light matched with a good back bone. I prefer heavy rods to have a light tip for tight lining from shore. The reel is what it is, not amazing, not crappy, 12 lb. drag. Sure is pretty though. It's plenty of reel for channels I would think. Picked up some team catfish circle hooks too. Pretty cool hooks, like a mix of kahle and circle hook.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiginbrian

For us younger budget catfishermen, I really love my abu bcx 6600. Great real for around $70. I have mine rigged to a 7ft uglystick with 17lb mono. Thats usually plenty since i dont go to the ohio river (yet).

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OhioCatter

I like my Penn 330GT2 level winds for all may Kats big or small.


----------



## Kstoyko

6500 c4 blue. The original. For sale pm me

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BanksideBandit

I like my Abu Record. Also got a cpl older 6000s and 6500s. I like my older Shimano TR100-G. Used it for quite a few years now and it's always held up fine. Works great for the smaller river systems. For the most part I never have to cast my baits too far that my setups won't hold up. If I have to I drive my bait out and drop it off.


----------



## whiskerchaser

mono vs braid i still love my mono but there are times that braid prevails.. my biggest prob wit braid is fish seem to bite on my mono lines more than my braid lines.. and braid just cuts threw the spool to often specially on spinning reels im working on geting myself better with baitcasters but still hooked on my spinning.


----------



## Salmonid

CatfishGear USA just started carrying the new reels by Topoint, Ive ordered 2 of the smaller models ( I got the size 20, which is comparable to the 6500) but they also make a model 30 which is about like a 7000 and the biggest model is like a ABU 10000 in size) . These are newer reels on the market and reasonable, Ill be giving them a hard look and will reviw them on here after I get some time on them. They will be my tourney channel cat reels when using mono. Thy also come in some cool colors, I ordered the copper colored ones, but also a bright red and Blue as well as silver and black I think. I just looked and they are not yet on the website but will be shortly.


Salmonid


----------



## LeeWoolery

In the center of this photo is a really big catfish reel...a Shimano Tecota 700...it's much bigger than the Calcutta 700 and Abu Garcia 7000 Pro Rocket on either side and dwarfs the Abu Big Game 6500 CL.

I realized after I saw the size of the Tecota box that I would never ever utter the words "I think we need a bigger reel!"

To give you an idea of the size of this reel, the Calcutta holds a little less than 200 yards of 30# mono and the Tecota will hold 350 yards.

Hindsight is always 20/20 but I should have stayed with the 600 series Tecota but to the few places where we row our baits out and set them, the extra capacity will come in handy.

I've spooled over 200 yards of 60 pound High Seas Grand slam on the Tecota and it's going to be my Piedmont/Clendening and heavy-cover Great Miami River reel.

If I ever make it to Spain to fish for the Wels catfish, I'll be ready!


----------



## afellure12

If you don't mind me asking how much did those run you? Have a favorite reel? I personally really like my Abu Garcia 6500 C3 reels.


----------



## Flathead76

I personally like a low profile reel. My favorite is a Shimano bantam 50 spooled with 30 pound big game line. Its a magnum low profile with a clicker. They were discontinued around 6-8 years ago. You can still find them on ebay for a good price. I pair them up with a St Croix Tidemaster 8 foot heavy power. Its basically a saltwater flippin stick. I strictly bobber fish with thill big fish sliders and large live baits. I do not have the patience to sit in one place too long and like to cover water. On a rare ocasion I will use a 2-3 ounce bank sinker and sit on a hole but that is not very often.


----------



## BassBoss

Right now I'm using a Viva Harbor Spinning reel, its for surf fishing FYI, It hold a LOT of line and it cast and handles well for a forty dollar bargain at the last day of the Sport Vacation and Boat Show... My rod for lack of a better term is a pole cue with guides LOL


----------

